# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  I'm having a hard time concentrating

## MoralDilemma

So, for the past 8 years, I've had the hardest time concentrating. I've never really brought it up to my doctor or therapist because i thought that, maybe, some people just have these kind of issues and they are probably from losing braincells or something. It's not just the focus part. It's trying to get out what I'm thinking too. Even now I've been typing this and it's taken me almost 20 minutes.  It makes it hard to have a conversation with my family and friends. It also makes me feel even more inadequate talking to my son's teachers. I'm pretty sure they both think I don't understand. Which is probably true because I've already started spacing out on the one word that I didn't understand. And in doing so, I have already missed 3 or 4 sentences of whatever they were talking about as well as whatever they were saying prior. Even when I'm by myself and I'm trying to think through a problem I'm having, my thoughts are so jumbled that it makes it mostly impossible.  So with that said, If there is anyone that also has this going on with them, or has in the past, could you give me a couple pointers and share ways to make it better? i would really love to return to my clear mindedness.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I started experiencing difficulty concentrating as well once I became depressed. I had a hard time focusing on my studies, so I was forced to take a leave of absence from school. I brought this up with my therapist when I was undergoing treatment, and what was recommended was that I do little activities to help aid in my concentration, such as reading books or doing puzzles. I definitely recommend bringing this up with your therapist/doctor. 

I put up a couple of puzzle games in the arcade. Maybe that'll help somewhat. xD

----------


## CityofAngels

I would see a doctor about this.

----------


## Misssy

I have the same thing it's called "brain fog"

----------


## Chopin12

what helps me is trying to clear my head of all thoughts. if you find that hard try focusing on your breathing since thats the simplest thing to focus on that doesn't require thought.

i think a lot of people are walking around in a fog nowadays. we have poor diet, poor activities, and a LOT of stress. its no surprise.

----------

